
It’s Stunning How Much Better Americans Are Eating - jseliger
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/06/its-stunning-how-much-better-americans-are-eating.html
======
davelnewton
I'm only marginally impressed. For example, a decline in frozen meals with an
increased in fresh prepared meals isn't necessarily indicative of eating
"better".

I've been encouraged by Large Food winding their way towards better boxed
foods, at the same time, some categories of "bad" food have remained fairly
stable.

And I suppose a 10 gallon drop in soda consumption is great, but... it's still
at ~40 gallons a year?!

